
Black Mirror: Official Trailer – Season 3 - adrien_a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDiYGjp5iFg
======
gh1
So happy about this. I absolutely loved the first two seasons. While the
episodes are very dark and disturbing at times, the imagination and world view
of the series is way ahead of its times.

My favorite episodes so far:

S01E03 : The entire history of you, S02E01 : Be right back, S02E02 : White
bear, Special : White Christmas .

------
jungletek
Charlie Brooker is amazing, love everything he does.

